

New Data Center for 37signals - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2010/07/25/new-data-center-for-37signals/

======
bdb
FYI, as far as I know, they are hosted with the good folks at ServerCentral,
at the DuPont Fabros CH1 site out in Elk Grove Village.

